# [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*[Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Hallo zusammen,

Heute möchte ich eine neue Firma aus Italien vorstellen, welche es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, qualitativ hochwertige 
und zudem optisch ansprechende Ausgleichsbehälter für den Waserkühlungsmarkt anzubieten.
In diesem Review geht es um den kleinen italienischen Hersteller TecnoFront
Bisher konnte man die AGB´s nur in Italien (u.a. bei Ybris-Cooling - Home Page) und in Frankreich in div. Onlineshops erwerben. 
Mittlerweile sind die Behälter auch in deutschen Gefilden erhältlich, u.a. bei Aquatuning.de und teils im www.a-c-shop.de 

Für dieses Review standen mir alle 4 Modelle zur Verfügung, welche die Bezeichnungen _Bay Trap, Flow Trap, Micro Trap und Visual Trap _tragen.
Geliefert wurden die Ausgleichsbehälter gut geschützt in mehreren Lagen Polsterfolie, eingepackt in Kartons. Beschädigungen oder gar Kratzer waren nicht zu erkennen.

Für alle AGB Varianten gilt: Die Verarbeitung ist gut und ich konnte keine Klebereste, oder andere Materialmängel feststellen ! 
Die Behälter besitzen die üblichen G 1/4" Gewinde. Die Verkaufspreise liegen je nach Modell zwischen 30 € und 35 €

Hier nun einige Impressionen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fangen wir beim kleinsten Vertreter an: dem _Micro Trap _AGB !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieser Mini Ausgleichsbehälter eignet sich besonders für die interne Montage in kleinen Gehäusen und überall dort, wo der Platz knapp bemessen ist. Das Produkt verfügt über 4 Löcher für die Befestigung. Zum Lieferumfang gehören 2 Schlauchtüllen aus Plastik, welche für die dicken und mittlerweile etablierten 1/2" Schläuche (z.B. Tygon oder Masterkleer) ausgelegt sind. Schrauben zur Montage gehören nicht zum Lieferumfang.

Weiter geht es mit dem _Flow Trap _und _Visual Trap _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die 2 Varianten unterscheiden sich in den Abmaßen nicht voneinander, allerdings bei den "Innereien" sehr wohl. 
Der _Visual Trap _verfügt im Gegensatz zum _Flow Trap_ über eine optische Kontrolle für den Durchfluss. 
Dies ist nicht nur nett anzusehen, sondern erfüllt durchaus einen Sinn, denn im Zuge von sehr leisen Pumpen, 
muss man manchmal schon die Ohren spitzen, um feststellen zu können, ob die Wakü überhaupt in Betrieb ist  
Die Funktionsweise kurz erklärt: Im Inneren dieses Behälters befindet sich eine kleine Plastikkugel, 
die sich je nach Durchflussmenge höher oder tiefer im AGB bewegt - schaut es euch am besten mal an, 
ich habe ein kleines Video bei Youtube hochgeladen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwZWpUzPO6g
YouTube - Tecnofront Visual Trap Reservoir / Ausgleichsbehälter

Eine nette Idee, welche ansprechend umgesetzt wurde, wie ich finde  
Bei beiden Modellen erfolgt die Montage ebenfalls über 4 Löcher in der Plexihalterung. 
Die Befüllung erfolgt über einen Einlass an der Oberseite des Behälters, welcher mit einem O-Ring ausgestattet ist. 
Schrauben zur Montage liegen leider nicht dabei, jeweils 2 Tüllenanschlüsse aus Plastik für 1/2" Schläuche gehören
allerdings zum Lieferumfang aller hier getesteten Tecnofront Ausgleichsbehälter !

Kommen wir nun zum letzten Kandidaten in der 4er Riege: dem _Bay Trap _! 
Dieses Modell ist für die Unterbringung in einem 5.25" Laufwerksschacht vorgesehen. 
Für die Montage werden praktischerweise 4 passende Schrauben mitgeliefert, 
sowie die bereits angesprochenen 2 Plastiktüllen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Fazit: Alle 4 Ausgleichsbehälter machen einen qualitativ guten und durchdachten Eindruck. 
Das Design ist ebenfalls gelungen. Gut gefallen hat mir die Idee, den Durchfluss im _Visual Trap _optisch anzuzeigen 
Praktisch wären 5mm Bohrungen für die Bestückung mit Leds in den Behältern sowie Schrauben für die Montage
Vielleicht wird sich dahingehend noch etwas ändern, falls eine neue Revision der AGBs erscheint.

Im Anhang befinden sich weitere Bilder aller 4 Varianten ! (Thumbnails -> click for big  )


Ich hoffe mein Review hat euch gefallen und vielleicht auch der ein, oder andere *Tecnofront* AGB aus diesem Bericht

Abschließend möchte ich mich bei der Firma Technofront für die Testsamples und das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken !


----------



## k-b (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Die Bilder musst du direkt ins Forum hochladen


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

i know - Review war noch "under construction"


----------



## Oliver (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Ich binde das YT-Video direkt ein.


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

jau, thx !


----------



## k-b (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

youtube-tag und dann die id des videos afaik. Habs aber noch nie benutzt


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Sind echt schicke AGBs  Die "Durchflussanzeige" gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## moddingfreaX (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Schöne Teile!  Und bereits ein sehr schöner Test!

Der Durchflussanzeiger ist mir allerdings etwas zu "alternativ" und zu einfach gelöst.


----------



## bundymania (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

hehe, joo is natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mal ne witzige Abwechslung und auf die "einfache" Idee muss man erstmal kommen


----------



## Cool Man (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Ganz nett ,
nur gefallen mir die blauen Schilder überhaupt nicht.
Sind das Aufkleber, oder eingeätzt ??

Grüße

Cool Man


----------



## bundymania (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Das Firmenlogo besteht lediglich aus Aufklebern, die sich problemlos entfernen lassen (selbst getestet  )


----------



## Cool Man (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Hmm, OK^^ 
der Bay Trapp gefällt mir soweit ganz gut . ^^
Wie sieht es mit den " Plastik-Tüllen" aus?
Taugen Sie etwas , oder kann man Sie durch vernickelte ersetzen ??
Wie ist die Blasen - Bildung bei einer Laing ??

Suche nämlich noch einen AGB , für meine neue WaKü. ^^


----------



## bundymania (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Mir gefallen Anschlüsse aus Metall besser, daher würde ich die Plastiktüllen direkt austauschen - praxistauglich sind sie aber allemal 

Der Betrieb mit einer Laing ist aufgrund des Fassungsvermögens des AGBs kein Problem. Ich hatte den Bay Trap kurze Zeit in Betrieb mit ner Laing und sogar der starken Sanso Pumpe. Beidesmal wurde keine Luft angesaugt. Das Problem hast du eher mit nem kleineren Slot-In AGB wie dem Repack.


----------



## Cool Man (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

OK , danke . ^^
werde das Teil mal im Auge behalten , schwanke noch ein wenig zwischen " Bay Trap " und einem " Dual Bay Reservoir" von XSPC . ^^
Muss aber erstmal abwarten , wie ich alles anordne , im Case . 
Bin gerade mit dem Lackieren fertig . ^^
Hunds-Arbeit , bei den vielen Teilen des Stackers . hihi.

Gruß

Cool Man

PS : schade das es im A-C-Shop nicht den Bay Trap gibt .


----------



## Digger (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

also der test gefält mir auf jeden fall.
ich find diese kugel extrem geil, ich mags, wenn ich sehen kann was darin vorgeht(habdeshalb nur plexikühler)

aba ich muss trotzdem sagen, dass diese behälter extrem billig ausshen, wie son dünnes stückchen plastik, nich so wie (qualitativ hochwertig wirkende) dicke plexi-agbs.
die sehen aus, als ob sie gleich zebrechen(bzw stark verbiegen) wenn man leicht draufdrückt. genauso wie dieser billige sticker mit dem logo drauf. entweder eingraviert oda gleich gar nich!

ich hoffe in sachen qualitätsanmutung kann bundy besseres sagen, leider sehen sie auf den fotos für jedoch gar nich danach aus...


----------



## bundymania (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Das verwendete Plexi ist dünner als z.B. beim Danger Den Slot In AGB, das hast du richtig erkannt und die Aufkleber gefallen mir pers. auch nicht sonderlich gut, aber die kannste ja ruckzuck entfernen  Ich hatte sämtliche AGBs nur kurz fürs Review in Verwendung, daher kann ich zur Langzeittauglichkeit nichts sagen.


----------



## Cool Man (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

Stimmt , da muss ich DIGGER recht geben , ist wirklich dünn das Plexi , ist mir vorher gar nicht so aufgefallen . 
Naja , mal sehen wie ich mich entscheide , muss erstmal wieder messen , und ausprobieren. ^^
Hätte nicht gedacht , das im Stacker ( Bigtower ), so wenig Platz ist . LOL.
Dabei ist das Case riesig , wenn man es so ansieht . ^^


----------



## ProtoTyper (15. November 2008)

*AW: [Lesertest] Ausgleichsbehälter der ital. Firma TECNOFRONT*

sieht sehr zerbrechlich aus. sind die agbs stabil? Also wenn man nen hammer draufschlägt, halten die? lol


----------

